# Night Fishing - does LED attracts or spook fishes..?



## RedNano (Oct 31, 2008)

During night fishing, do you use any form of LED lights with your rigs..?

Does it actually attracts the fishes? or It will only spook the fish?

What's the best colour LED lights if you've used - White, Green, Blue, Red etc.

<a href="http://s626.photobucket.com/albums/tt344/RedNano_photos/?action=view&current=NightFishingLED.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i626.photobucket.com/albums/tt344/RedNano_photos/NightFishingLED.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s626.photobucket.com/albums/tt344/RedNano_photos/?action=view&current=LureLED.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i626.photobucket.com/albums/tt344/RedNano_photos/LureLED.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s626.photobucket.com/albums/tt344/RedNano_photos/?action=view&current=LED.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i626.photobucket.com/albums/tt344/RedNano_photos/LED.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

How's your experience like when using these LED lights? Please share opcorn:


----------



## crazyfish77 (Mar 26, 2008)

deep dropping offshore we would always add a glow stick on top of our rigs
i don't think it affected our fishing negatively.


----------



## RedNano (Oct 31, 2008)

crazyfish77 said:


> deep dropping offshore we would always add a glow stick on top of our rigs
> i don't think it affected our fishing negatively.


during your offshore dropping, was the glow stick to aide you see better where your rigs going at night..? or was it for the fish to see?


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

I have the one in the top picture. Picked it up since it was supposed to attract bait fish (used in freshwater). Tried it several times and had very little success with it (compared to when I did not use it). At least for that purpose it did not appear to me to make a difference. I don't think it negatively affected anything either though.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

I saw a guy use a glowstick on a flounder rig at night i didnt see him catch any though


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Used something similar to the second pictire for striper and did well with them.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the second pic is a squid jig


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

NTKG said:


> the second pic is a squid jig


Yep they are. The one that I used was like a buck tail lookin thing that took a small watch battery. A buddy if mine was over in Italy and brought it back. Didn't last long. It got torn up pretty good.


----------



## RedNano (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like those glow-stick type should be the choice to use in case the rig got snagged and lost it. 
Unless we've got better respond or feedback then buying the LED (with battery) would worth its money.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

We always used green Cyalume light sticks when fishing offshore at night for swords. I have also used the small 1 ½" green cyalumes in freshwater for crappies at night. They both seemed to work. I don’t know if the source of the light makes a difference (chemical vs LED), but green seems to be the primary color used to attract fish. I think the light mainly helps the fish find your bait in the deep, dark waters.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I have a clear one like the bottom pic. I am going to try it thru my scupper hole in my yak. Probably saltwater . I think it shouls at least draw something. Hopefully not a shark:d


----------

